# D.I.Y 4Ft Vivarium build (Resubmitted due to image loss)



## Mattlp19 (Mar 30, 2009)

:welcome:
Ok I have had my beardy Taz for around 2 years now and he is beginning to outgrow his 3ft by 15" vivarium.
I decided to build my own as I also planned to get another lizard but have been undecided what to get, perfect chance to make the most of the space we had and build a 4ft by 4ft double vivarium.
This is an ongoing build but would like some feedback and ideas on making the most from it.:2thumb:








12mm Mdf purchased from B&Q in 1220mm x 2440mm sheet around £14
I had it cut at B&Q into 15" strips.








Covered all pieces in Fablon also from B&Q this is around £6 for 4 meter roll in various colours.








Using fixing blocks & 20mm screws to create the outer of vivarium and attached the hardboard backing to steady and prevent ripping screws out of Mdf.








Covered section
Fixing blocks fitted at 2ft to allow for center shelf.








Uncovered shelf resting in place.








Covered center shelf and cross section fitted.
Iron on edging applied to cover any bear Mdf.
This is as far as i have got!








Glass in place on to section need to buy more 4mm glass runner to finish lower secton.

Vents and handles supplied by loobylou, i would highly recommend as a supplier for viv parts good communication and fast delivery.

Here's a list of materials and costs so far.
Mdf 1220mm by 2440mm £14
Hardboard 1220mm by 2440mm £5
200 self tapping screws £3.50
1000 Panel pins £2
24x Fixing blocks £3
18m Fablon £24
7.5m Iron on edging £6 (packs of 2.5m)
Glass door runners £5 for 6ft (16ft required)
Air vent x4 and self adhesive handles £5
4 off glass doors cut & smoothed £28
Aquatic friendly clear sealer £2

Matt:2thumb:


----------



## rhys1443 (Feb 15, 2009)

*nice job*

nice job u made of that plus bags full of satisfation from it every time u look into it :2thumb: plus lower costs:lol2:


----------



## murphy78 (Feb 15, 2009)

looks good, good job..


----------



## rockstar1992 (May 10, 2009)

*wow!*

thats an amazing job! where did you get the glass from?


----------



## Ryx (Sep 10, 2013)

Mattlp19 said:


> :welcome:
> Ok I have had my beardy Taz for around 2 years now and he is beginning to outgrow his 3ft by 15" vivarium.
> I decided to build my own as I also planned to get another lizard but have been undecided what to get, perfect chance to make the most of the space we had and build a 4ft by 4ft double vivarium.
> This is an ongoing build but would like some feedback and ideas on making the most from it.:2thumb:
> ...




Where the stripps cut 15"diagonally or Length or with


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks like you made a good job of that, nice and neat. The only problems I see is that long term the hardboard may not last (bend and bow inward or outwards, get water damaged, easily broken etc) and 12mm MDF will bow quite a lot over time, even with the plinths supporting it. Also you may find your beardies claws shredding the Fablon if he scratches or jumps up at it repeatedly. 

Sorry if it seems i'm trying to rain on your parade, just thought you may want to know before you spend hours working on it and setting it up.

Dave


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

my_shed said:


> Looks like you made a good job of that, nice and neat. The only problems I see is that long term the hardboard may not last (bend and bow inward or outwards, get water damaged, easily broken etc) and 12mm MDF will bow quite a lot over time, even with the plinths supporting it. Also you may find your beardies claws shredding the Fablon if he scratches or jumps up at it repeatedly.
> 
> Sorry if it seems i'm trying to rain on your parade, just thought you may want to know before you spend hours working on it and setting it up.
> 
> Dave


it's four years old so if he's not set it up now, he probably never will


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Meko said:


> it's four years old so if he's not set it up now, he probably never will


ooops!!


----------

